# slip yoke



## BigRob1983 (Jun 27, 2010)

How do I install a slip yoke on a 84 grand prix can any drive shaft shop do this?


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

yes any drive line shop will be able to weld it in just measure where the need to cut and drop it off


----------



## BigRob1983 (Jun 27, 2010)

How do I figure out the measurements


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

extend the slip completely, push it together by 0.5" - 1" and measure from the center of the UJ to the end of the stub (the bit that gets welded) 

This measurement is the length of the slip whilst extended, measure the same length on the driveshaft from the center of the UJ back and mark it off and there's your cut off point.

the drive line shop will know this anyway !


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

with the bm slip we la the slip on the stock shaft and line up the yoke mark the driveshaft at the end of the slip thats where to cut 
















































now if you have say 1" extended lowers just cut the shaft 1" longer hope this helps ya out


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Good Topic. Like to see the play by play !


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.SKAMS_@Aug 11 2010, 01:31 PM~18285106
> *Good Topic.  Like to see the play by play !
> *


that is play by play thn take it w no spring and get it balanced and straightened


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 11 2010, 01:21 PM~18284666
> *with the bm slip we la the slip on the stock shaft and line up the yoke mark the driveshaft at the end of the slip thats where to cut
> 
> 
> ...


Nice to see it pictured like that :biggrin: . What is a rough estimate on cost of bringing in the slip and drive shaft and having it cut/welded/balanced and then taking it home to install yourself? Also, how much of that splined part of the shaft on the slip in inside?


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.SKAMS_@Aug 11 2010, 12:31 PM~18285106
> *Good Topic.  Like to see the play by play !
> *


x1000


----------



## montekels87 (Jul 1, 2009)

i actually need one of these as well does anybody sell them already done


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

any body have issues with vibration and balance using these, like freeway driving ? or 40-50 mph


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

the spring can cuse a vibration at higher speeds


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by maniak2005_@Aug 11 2010, 09:32 PM~18289514
> *the spring can cuse a vibration at higher speeds
> *


So how do u fix that??


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by maniak2005_@Aug 11 2010, 10:32 PM~18289514
> *the spring can cuse a vibration at higher speeds
> *


if the spring is in there right it does not vibrate...when its in there under tension there no vibration ive had mine up to 70 no issue but my spring is super light..


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE CUSTOMIZER_@Aug 12 2010, 10:25 AM~18291571
> *So how do u fix that??
> *


you have to drill and tap the output shaft on the trans and put a bolt threw the yoke of the d/shaft and bolt in to the trans. and use blue loctite.


----------



## AlphaTiger86 (Mar 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by maniak2005_@Aug 12 2010, 08:40 AM~18291984
> *you have to drill and tap the output shaft on the trans and put a bolt threw the yoke of the d/shaft and bolt in to the trans. and use blue loctite.
> *


*Can you show a pic?*


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by maniak2005_@Aug 12 2010, 08:40 AM~18291984
> *you have to drill and tap the output shaft on the trans and put a bolt threw the yoke of the d/shaft and bolt in to the trans. and use blue loctite.
> *


thats the idea of having a sprung loaded slip to keep tension on it so you dont need to drill and tap the shaft


----------



## AlphaTiger86 (Mar 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 1 2010, 09:02 PM~18465727
> *thats the idea of having a sprung loaded slip to keep tension on it so you dont need to drill and tap the shaft
> *


*My driveshaft keeps coming out from the transmission.*


----------



## AlphaTiger86 (Mar 28, 2010)

*keep on top* :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AlphaTiger86_@Sep 2 2010, 06:33 AM~18468426
> *My driveshaft keeps coming out from the transmission.
> 
> 
> ...


because its not sprung loaded so it will come out of the tranny ,weld a nutt to the output shaft of the tranny then drill a hole through the drive shaft and put a bolt in it job done


----------



## AlphaTiger86 (Mar 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 2 2010, 09:51 PM~18475717
> *because its not sprung loaded so it will come out of the tranny ,weld a nutt to the output shaft of the tranny then drill a hole through the drive shaft and put a bolt in it job done
> *


*Can you show me a pic Becuz i just dont understand.*


----------



## D3VILS FANTASY (Apr 12, 2010)

X2 lol or where can u get just the spring. where i live there is not any hydro shops around and i got alot of help from my boys at irvin customs from the dallas area. but thats a 2 hour drive.  thanks for the help homies


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D3VILS FANTASY_@Sep 9 2010, 08:16 AM~18523000
> *X2 lol or where can u get just the spring.  where i live there is not any hydro shops around and i got alot of help from my boys at irvin customs from the dallas area. but thats a 2 hour drive.    thanks for the help homies
> *


just ask ceaser he can make you a clean driveshaft  he could prolly even ship it to you?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by maniak2005+Aug 11 2010, 10:32 PM~18289514-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a Agricultural unit, they are good for long slips, but not for high speed drivability...To much tolerence...


----------



## AlphaTiger86 (Mar 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 9 2010, 08:02 PM~18529044
> *The spring is not gonna cuz a vibration, At least in our style, becuase it sits on taper seats that lock it down pretty well.Plus the spring is so light it will actaully self center under higher rpm's...Plus how many lowrider cuz at 75 or more....
> 
> Well except O.J and his 100 yellow monte back in the day...Still crazy :wow:
> ...


*After talkin to a couple of people i finally figured out that the shaft on the tranny was tapped and threaded and the bolt came out of the yoke. And it looks like it gonna be a long day trying to fix it*


----------



## D3VILS FANTASY (Apr 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Sep 9 2010, 11:02 AM~18524852
> *just ask ceaser he can make you a clean driveshaft   he could prolly even ship it to you?
> *


U right homie. But i talk to him before about it at are last show and he said Im gona half to bring the car so he can measure it. BUt ima call him today and see whats up. Thanks for the help homie :biggrin:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AlphaTiger86_@Sep 9 2010, 10:01 PM~18529848
> *After talkin to a couple of people i finally figured out that the shaft on the tranny was tapped and threaded and the bolt came out of the yoke. And it looks like it gonna be a long day trying to fix it
> *


 CHECK UR PM ILL SEND A STEP BY STEP ON HOW TO DRILL TRANNY.....


----------



## AlphaTiger86 (Mar 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Sep 10 2010, 06:18 AM~18532395
> *CHECK UR PM ILL SEND A STEP BY STEP ON HOW TO DRILL TRANNY.....
> *


*I fixed the problem, Hopefully it doesn't slip out anymore.*


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AlphaTiger86_@Sep 10 2010, 12:57 PM~18534460
> *I fixed the problem, Hopefully it doesn't slip out anymore.
> 
> 
> ...


 u presed the yoke w a clamp????


----------



## AlphaTiger86 (Mar 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Sep 10 2010, 02:01 PM~18535344
> *u presed the yoke w a clamp????
> *


*No i pressed the U-joints in with the clamp and also hammered them*


----------



## RUBYRED84 (Oct 9, 2007)

Glad I was able to help :thumbsup:


----------



## AlphaTiger86 (Mar 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SINGLEPUMPCHUMP_@Sep 10 2010, 04:49 PM~18536313
> *Glad I was able to help :thumbsup:
> *


*I did put the u-joint on first then tried to tighten the bolt but that was way to hard. Thats why i grinded the yoke as you can see in the pic's and grinded some wrenches.*


----------



## D3VILS FANTASY (Apr 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by AlphaTiger86_@Sep 10 2010, 11:57 AM~18534460
> *I fixed the problem, Hopefully it doesn't slip out anymore.
> 
> 
> ...


thats whats up. I fill like a dumb ass now. thanks for posting the pics homie now ima drop my shaft off and ill tap the trans and skip the spring.


----------



## AlphaTiger86 (Mar 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D3VILS FANTASY_@Sep 11 2010, 07:51 AM~18540270
> *thats whats up. I fill like a dumb ass now. thanks for posting the pics homie now ima drop my shaft off and ill tap the trans and skip the spring.
> *


*Let me know when you get ready to do it so i can tell you a couple of things 1st.*


----------



## D3VILS FANTASY (Apr 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by AlphaTiger86_@Sep 11 2010, 04:42 PM~18542946
> *Let me know when you get ready to do it so i can tell you a couple of things 1st.
> *


well just shot me a pm cause ima do it 1 day this week when i get off early. Thanks for the help homie.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

TTT FOR INFO


----------

